# Attention Potential Renters - PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE ...



## WebmasterDoc

... ask for and review references for anyone you consider working with on a rental. Ask for home address and home telephone number. Ask for a written contract outlining all details of the rental. Review past posts on the DIS for the person you are working with so you can get an idea what type of person they may be. When possible, use a credit card for payment to provide some possible level of security.

For a good list of suggestions about renting from a DVC member, review DVC Rental Primer.

There have been only a few instances where renters have found themselves without the reservation they paid for and in all cases, some (if not all) of the above advice was ignored.

We have recently become aware of another such issue - where a renter has sent payment and is apparently without a reservation. Again, it appears that none of the above suggestions were followed.

Please use due diligence before entering into any agreement and certainly before sending any payment.

We do suggest checking the appropriate county comptroller offices to at least see there is DVC ownership in the name of the person you are working with: Orange County (FL) Comptroller Office (Disney World Resorts):
http://or.occompt.com/

Indian River County (FL) Comptroller Office (Vero Beach Resort):
http://ori.indian-river.org/

Beaufort County (SC) Comptroller Office (Hilton Head Island Resort):
http://rodweb.bcgov.net/nvtest/or_sch.asp

Orange County (CA) Comptroller Office (Grand Californian Resort):
https://cr.ocgov.com/recorderworks/

State of Hawai’i Comptroller Office - Bureau of Conveyances (Aulani Resort):
https://boc.ehawaii.gov/

For a first hand report of some of the issues involved, please review this thread from last fall.

Buyer Beware.

To read a discussion of these issues, please read the thread by the same title on the DVC Member Services Forum.


----------

